# Its a GOOD thing my STBX is gone because...



## mama2five (Dec 29, 2012)

Just thought Id start a thread where we can all share a few smiles-and maybe even a laugh! Ok..So its a GOOD thing my STBX is gone because... *I no longer have to worry about where he is/what he is doing! (or who for that matter) lol *my heart doesnt hit the floor everytime his phone goes off-from anxiety over who it is *I dont have anyone lying to me and making me feel less than a Woman *I get my whole bed and covers to myself! *I can be greedy with all the love from my kids AND I can discipline them the way I see fit *I can burn all my scented candles and dnt have to worry about it "stinking" Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mama2five (Dec 29, 2012)

I did have spaces bfore each asterik..but when it posted they disappeared..damn smart phones!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jmb123 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes that is true.with them out of our lives,much of the anxiety is gone.


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

mama2five said:


> Just thought Id start a thread where we can all share a few smiles-and maybe even a laugh! Ok..So its a GOOD thing my STBX is gone because... *I no longer have to worry about where he is/what he is doing! (or who for that matter) lol *my heart doesnt hit the floor everytime his phone goes off-from anxiety over who it is *I dont have anyone lying to me and making me feel less than a Woman *I get my whole bed and covers to myself! *I can be greedy with all the love from my kids AND I can discipline them the way I see fit *I can burn all my scented candles and dnt have to worry about it "stinking" Haha
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Now your getting it. Your taking control...these are really big steps. Big deals. Big forwards. Seriously. 
I have to have lists like this also..especially if I have a blue moment or a set back...and they do occur....

I also remember what kind of marriage I had and how the majority of it was really bad bad. Bad. 
These guys of ours are gonna repeat history yanno...they are going to continue their cycle of abuse and drama...so let the other victims have them. 

They are no longer our problem. We are better than that and one day we will 'share' our lives with someone who will love and respect us. 

Stupid jackasses. Dumb. Let them go. Yup. Let them go be dumb.


----------



## mama2five (Dec 29, 2012)

Stella Moon said:


> Now your getting it. Your taking control...these are really big steps. Big deals. Big forwards. Seriously.
> I have to have lists like this also..especially if I have a blue moment or a set back...and they do occur....
> 
> I also remember what kind of marriage I had and how the majority of it was really bad bad. Bad.
> ...


----------



## mama2five (Dec 29, 2012)

Jackasses is right!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

